# interior of 2002 seR



## teruya01 (Apr 9, 2003)

i got one 2002 aztec red sentra se-r. F.UCK i want to change the dam interior..its like a ugly ass tan or whatever color it is...anyone got advice? is there really leather options on the 2003 se-r that will fit? if so where do i got to get um? i like the stock leather interior better than the racing leather..i like it clean.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

your dealer can get you the leather option.... other than that you need to get a custom job some places have leather available becuase they have already cut the pattern. Best thing to do is go to b15sentra.net and do a search in the cosmetic section.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Like Blackout said, you can get them from your dealer. I just wanted to elaborate a little on that. The price is around a grand (give or take a little, depending on how you haggle), they are made custom for Nissans by a company called Custom Soft Trim (I think thats right) and the dealer will usually need your car for two days to do the install. I had it done on my Spec. These aren't cheap seat covers, they take all of the old cushion and covers off the original seats and replace them. They do everything, front, rear and the material on the doors. They do an excellent job. Comfortable as hell. Just wish you could get the heated seat option with them. Looks and feels a hell of a lot better than that cheap ass "lava" material crap they put on at the factory.


----------



## teruya01 (Apr 9, 2003)

thats what i like about this site. eveyone is soo helpful, thanks!
hey u think that you could put pictures up 4 me? it would be really helpful since IF it does cost a grand i might just buy aftermarket seats...is the leather worth 1 grand?


----------



## teruya01 (Apr 9, 2003)

i need to see pictures!!!! =P


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

Find someone that is selling the interior from their Spec V. 02 was a red and black, 03+ is Silver/black. Both look pretty good.


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

go to autoleathers.com and you can design any leather combonation that you want. The prices are reasonable and the kit comes complete with seat covers, console covers, and door inserts. Check it out...


----------



## Rocket0901 (Jul 15, 2003)

Tell me how to attach a pic to this thread. I have no clue how. I have a complete leather interior in my 03 Spec. It is black with silver inserts and has SE-R stitched on the backrest. 

I also have pics on my PC that I can attach. I just don't know how.....


----------



## teruya01 (Apr 9, 2003)

*!*

some one help the man! those pictures are probbaly bad ass  hwo do u put them on?!


----------



## wwmjax (Mar 24, 2003)

hit the post reply button at the bottom of the page to the right.... click on the img button and copy and paste the adress... then post it


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

I can't get the pics posted. I'm fugging retarded or something. I was wrong, it's Classic Soft Trim, not Custom soft trim. You can go to the website and see pics of the leather seats www.classicsofttrim.com . Or you can go to www.nissanusa.com and go to accesories and see pics of them. I'll keep trying to post the pics of mine. Problem is, I don't have a digital camera, all I have is 35mm and I have to scan them. It's a pain in the butt everytime I want to post pics somewhere (like Ebay) says I have to change the format to "bmp" or something like that. And considering I'm almost computer illiterate, I have no fugging idea what that means. But I'll keep trying. Later.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

Also, my dealer had the catalog with all the color combo options in it. You can get solid color or 2 tone with the SER emblem stitched in red in the middle of the back rest. So if nothing else, go down to your dealers parts department and ask for the catalog. I screwed up when I got mine. I didn't even know they were available until after I bought the car. I guess you can have it done when you buy it and have the cost financed with your loan. By the way, I ended up paying $922 for them out the door, so don't let the dealer try to charge you the full $1,200 for them. Talk 'em down, they'll do it.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

If nothing else, email me and I will send you all the pics I can get to work.


----------



## simeronbugh (Aug 22, 2003)

You know, I'm not very bright sometimes, but I am very helpful. There are some good pics of the leather interior right here in this forum. Try this, do a search for a thread called "whats wrong with this picture" and see what you think.


----------

